# ENTP vs. INFJ (help?)



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

raenyx said:


> Honestly, I don't think it's possible for me to have Fi-Te? Even if I ignore my personal perception of myself, the evidence for Fe-Ti is overwhelming; everything from the fields I'm interested in to those function tests I took to the ways people have described me points towards it. Looking at it from the perspective of inferior functions, I also don't have any of the typical inferior-Te vices.
> 
> I mean, if something is your dominant function you should be able to see _some_ evidence of it, right? I honestly can't think of a single thing about me that points towards Fi-Te, and I have an overwhelming amount of evidence pointing towards Fe/Ti. The bolded stuff does read like heavy Ne-Si, but I think I'd have more exceptions and abnormalities to my type as an INFP than as a Fe/Ti type without Ne-Si.
> 
> This basically brings everything back to the whole INFJ/ENTP debate. And in terms of Ne-aux types, I think even INTP would be more likely than INFP. (I don't think I'm an INTP at all - too introverted and not emotional enough - but I still think it's more likely.)


What about ESFJ, or ISFJ?


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

INFJs perceive the outside world in sharp focus. However their mental energy spent more on connecting dots in their head about meaning. INFJs put a lot of value on their subjective impressions.

ENTPs perceive the outside world in broad strokes that lack any kind of sharp resolution. ENTPs do not spend much mental energy on bringing something into focus if they can intuit what something's properties are. ENTPs put a lot of stock in our objective observations and less on subjective impressions.

INFJs care about people far more than ENTPs. INFJs are very curious on how people relate to each other preferring to stay in the background as quiet observers. 
ENTPs care about big ideas that do not necessarily need to be related to people. ENTPs focus more on logical consistency than the emotional temperature of the room. ENTPs prefer to be assertive with things rather than quiet note takers.


----------



## raenyx (Dec 18, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> Let's say you are listening to a professor, and he is full of shit, and you've got too more hours of boredom.
> Do you:
> a. strike up an argument pointing out what an idiot the prof is.
> b. sit quietly so as to not interrupt other students.
> ...


If he’s just being bumbling and ineffectual and I don’t think his incompetence is going to make things academically difficult, I’d leave him be. Probably daydream. If he was treating something that was subjective or incorrect as an objective fact, it would depend on how big the class was, how confident I was that he was wrong, and how familiar the class was with him and each other. I’d also likely leave things be if it was clear that the rest of the class was being annoyed by me speaking up. Maybe speak up but phrase it like a question, like “Isn’t x actually…” I’d only actually fight him on it if I was 100% certain that I was correct (which doesn’t usually happen) and I might leave it be if it wasn’t a fact relevant to what he was teaching and my speaking up would just be holding things up for something that didn’t really matter. Also, if I knew the teacher and was vaguely familiar with all of the people around me, I might speak up more and actually mini debate.





drmiller100 said:


> assumption was under the age of 25, and at that age not much if any tertiary anything for most people......
> 
> further, infj would TOTALLY go by gut and use logic to fill in later if need be regardless of age when looking at people and relationships.



In my experience the development of the tertiary function varies widely depending on the person. Never really bought into the idea that the lower functions developed so late. I've met a 16 year old ENFP with the ability to utilize her Te incredibly well - it wasn't something she naturally incorporated into her decision making, but she could essentially turn it on when she needed to get shit done. 

Assuming I'm an INFJ, I would have a somewhat similar situation. I enjoy using my Ti and have a certain handle on it: sometimes for fun I decrypt simple ciphers or try and organize various concepts on an axis, like defining the Harry Potter houses by two variables. But when it comes to making a decision or taking action, I'd say I use my Fe more. (Which is making it seem like I'm definitely not an ENTP, but there's still that evidence towards Ne...) 

Not too much more, I guess. I never ignore reason for emotion and I act logically, but I believe that a logical solution is one that incorporates every variable, including everybody's feelings. Since I tend to personally put a fair amount of weight on the happiness of everyone around me, my decisions end up revolving around that because how I feel about making the decision is a variable I consider. Does that make sense? "My friend said something that was factually wrong, but since I know she would be embarrassed if I called her out on it in public, I'm not going to mention it because I think the negative feelings she would experience aren't worth whatever gains would occur by pointing out the flaw". I'd say my decisions are rational, just in an... emotional way. 

The thing is I wouldn't say I really "go by my gut, use logic to fill in later", because I'd never actually _go_ anywhere with my gut. I don't trust it enough. I may get my ideas from my gut but I'd never take any action or share my theory without backing it up first. Which is not very INFJ, I wouldn't think.


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

raenyx said:


> The thing is I wouldn't say I really "go by my gut, use logic to fill in later", because I'd never actually _go_ anywhere with my gut. I don't trust it enough. I may get my ideas from my gut but I'd never take any action or share my theory without backing it up first. Which is not very INFJ, I wouldn't think.


I'm doubling down on my ISFJ hypothesis, because that sounds more like inferior Ne.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Bugs said:


> INFJs perceive the outside world in sharp focus.


If I could take a guess at what you meant, an INFJ can dig DEEP into something they are interested in.

saying they notice the world around them IMO is misleading. I'm kind of oblivious about things going on around me, but an INFJ is REALLY oblivious about THINGS in the world. They do notice people though......

The rest of your post IMO was really good.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

raenyx said:


> If he’s just being bumbling and ineffectual and I don’t think his incompetence is going to make things academically difficult, I’d leave him be..


said no entp ever. We'd be pretty happy to engage in debate to make the time pass more quickly.



raenyx said:


> Since I tend to personally put a fair amount of weight on the happiness of everyone around me, my decisions end up revolving around that because how I feel about making the decision is a variable I consider. Does that make sense? "My friend said something that was factually wrong, but since I know she would be embarrassed if I called her out on it in public, I'm not going to mention it because I think the negative feelings she would experience aren't worth whatever gains would occur by pointing out the flaw". I'd say my decisions are rational, just in an... emotional way.
> 
> The thing is I wouldn't say I really "go by my gut, use logic to fill in later", because I'd never actually _go_ anywhere with my gut. I don't trust it enough. I may get my ideas from my gut but I'd never take any action or share my theory without backing it up first. Which is not very INFJ, I wouldn't think.


How old are you? You strike me as a brilliant INFJ who is just coming out of the imperial stage. There are huge hints of Fi in there, but most infp's are really happy to go with "their gut." And I'd totally believe you are an Ne user. 

I don't think you are a Ti user - Te maybe. ENFP? 

Why are you reluctant to fill out a questionaire?


----------



## raenyx (Dec 18, 2014)

BlackFandango said:


> What about ESFJ, or ISFJ?


I care too much about possibilities and theory to be a sensor. I connect on a certain level much better with intuitives and I always have much more in common with them than I do with sensors. Conversations with my friend group frequently turn to abstract situations and it ends up with me and the other intuitives (two ENTPs and an INTJ) going off about superpowers or theoretical situations while the ESFP and ISFJ are on their phones. 

I also don't have any real evidence for Si in myself, though I suppose it could be a fish describing the water scenario. I don't have any inherent respect for tradition and think that the mentality "it always worked in the past so why change it" is flawed. Without innovation and people challenging the system things will never grow. I'm not particularly nostalgic and I care much more about the future than the past.

This is why I've ended up with thinking I was either an ENTP or an INFJ despite not really acting like either. Nothing else seems to work.




Bugs said:


> INFJs perceive the outside world in sharp focus. However their mental energy spent more on connecting dots in their head about meaning. INFJs put a lot of value on their subjective impressions.
> 
> ENTPs perceive the outside world in broad strokes that lack any kind of sharp resolution. ENTPs do not spend much mental energy on bringing something into focus if they can intuit what something's properties are. ENTPs put a lot of stock in our objective observations and less on subjective impressions.
> 
> ...


By this description, I definitely identify more with the INFJ. 



drmiller100 said:


> How old are you? You strike me as a brilliant INFJ who is just coming out of the imperial stage. There are huge hints of Fi in there, but most infp's are really happy to go with "their gut." And I'd totally believe you are an Ne user.
> 
> I don't think you are a Ti user - Te maybe. ENFP?
> 
> Why are you reluctant to fill out a questionaire?


I... somehow managed to not understand that you were asking me to fill out a questionnaire. Oop.

Are there any ones you'd recommend? Or should I just try the sticky ones currently up?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

any of the stickies.....

You are too nice to be an entp. (smiles.........) You are an N user, not S so much.


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

raenyx said:


> I care too much about possibilities and theory to be a sensor. I connect on a certain level much better with intuitives and I always have much more in common with them than I do with sensors. Conversations with my friend group frequently turn to abstract situations and it ends up with me and the other intuitives (two ENTPs and an INTJ) going off about superpowers or theoretical situations while the ESFP and ISFJ are on their phones.
> 
> I also don't have any real evidence for Si in myself, though I suppose it could be a fish describing the water scenario. I don't have any inherent respect for tradition and think that the mentality "it always worked in the past so why change it" is flawed. Without innovation and people challenging the system things will never grow. I'm not particularly nostalgic and I care much more about the future than the past.


I think you have an emotionally biased view of sensors, and over-simplified view of Si. Everyone is a sensor, and and intuitive, and a thinker, and a feeler; it whether those functions are introverted or extroverted, and where they fall in your preference that determines type. Your preference for theory actually indicates Ti, not dominant intuition. The idea that Si is about "it always worked in the past so why change it" is a stereotype. Si itself is more about organizing one's internal brainspace, which is why I always use the library analogy.

What you describe about not being able leading with your gut, that's not Ni dominance. For an Ni-dom, insights come all at once, like a vision, seemingly from out of nowhere, and then we're _very_ convinced of these visions, until another piece of Se data comes along and contradicts them. That's not what you describe at all, you describe having intuitions, but always going back and re-checking them, that's very Si-dom. ISxJs are highly mistrustful of their own intuition, and are always checking it against their mental databank. It's less about what's always worked it the past, and more about making sure something can work by comparing it to what has worked before, and with Ti, make sure something makes sense logically. I hope that makes sense.

Here's a very good video, which offers a less-biased view of the ISFJ.
[video]https://youtu.be/9dqqGGUEN60?list=PL6rzdODmcL641s7WiVwaAAMlTrwnI1bC A[/video]


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

raenyx said:


> If he’s just being bumbling and ineffectual and I don’t think his incompetence is going to make things academically difficult, I’d leave him be. Probably daydream. If he was treating something that was subjective or incorrect as an objective fact, it would depend on how big the class was, how confident I was that he was wrong, and how familiar the class was with him and each other. I’d also likely leave things be if it was clear that the rest of the class was being annoyed by me speaking up. Maybe speak up but phrase it like a question, like “Isn’t x actually…” I’d only actually fight him on it if I was 100% certain that I was correct (which doesn’t usually happen) and I might leave it be if it wasn’t a fact relevant to what he was teaching and my speaking up would just be holding things up for something that didn’t really matter. Also, if I knew the teacher and was vaguely familiar with all of the people around me, I might speak up more and actually mini debate.


I get lower Te with this (need to be certain/facts/inefficiency brought up) but lower Ne ("What if I am wrong?") could be argued too.

I don't think you are any of TP types. It took me years to reliably able to discern when my debating is making people uncomfortable and I should probably pipe down. I actually only recently realized that my tendency to pick at teacher's lecture _was_ in fact inappropriate. Back then I thought it's theirs job to clarify information that they deliver... And I still think that system that discourages dialogues between student and teach is no better than just reading the book yourself.

Ni vs Si
Ni Se vs Si Ne

Inferiors:

* *





Ne:
The person looks for a place to stay where there is external stability, harmony in the flow of things, positive atmosphere, and avoids places that are lacking in this. According to this principle he builds his personal life and work. Becomes inspired by bold innovative ideas, sometimes can get involved with unexpected, original proposals. Loves nature because it is constant, not changing, always calm and harmonious. Suggestible by external harmony and does not like sudden interruptions. If such interruptions happen, he simply leaves and goes to where it's more harmonious without trying to change anything. Often harmony for him is where he feels himself to be in the center of a situation, where everything revolves around him. Likes to attend carnivals, festivals, holiday, since they bring an external harmony, holiday atmosphere. Usually these types of people absorb the atmosphere, the settings, and the situations which prevailed at the time when they were small, and then attempt to reproduce it throughout their life. In general, they are very fond of remembering their childhood as something that they would want to come back to. Very fond of talented people: artists, musicians, poets, and sometimes even ready to support them financially for the opportunity to be in their company, often dragging them to their home so that the place lights up. Look for people who believe that everything will be fine, who believe in a positive future. Do not like the unpredictability, the chaos of the future, when someone has to help them find the right options, to catch the right opportunity, so he is very trusting and suggestible in decision-making. Likes predictability, moving "from one milestone to another." If this sequence is disrupted and an unexpected event happens, he may fall into "stupor", thus they are trying to take precautions, to provide for in advance, to cover for all contingencies. A good place for him is where is external wholeness, some orientating marks for the general movement, some suggested schedule and course of action. For example: 1) go to college 2) take these courses 3) finish it in 4 years. If he falls into some schedule, some routine, then to leave it is difficult for him due to difficulty in seeing options. Instead he may suddenly switch to another, more advanced schedule, with a guaranteed "bright future". 

Se
These people are always moving in the direction of greatest strength, wealth, success, reliability, suggestible by the external form, appearance. They try to live a beautiful life, whatever it costs them. One gets the impression that they always manage to be on the winning side, on the side of the strongest party. If the balance of forces is switched, likewise they will change their direction. Often attracted to strong people. They are easily put into optimistic state of mind if "shaken up" a little - immediately become charged by the received pulse. They constantly try to be in environment where they has a sense of omnipotence: money, power, honor, glory, medals, etc. If they are at the the bottom of social hierarchy, will attempt to climb up by any means necessary. If something is being imposed on them, they are often not able to resist and oppose it, easily suggestible by force. Thus they may act cold, distant and aloof, just in case, as to not fall into such circumstances. A good place for him is where there is some kind of action, active work, turbulent life. He becomes unconsciously "plugged in", involved in it, and then later is surprised to discover himself where he did not expect himself to be. For this reason, they need to be careful not to get involved by chance in some business or project with which he had no desire to have an association. They are very easy pushed into something, moved towards some solution, because these people are easily manipulated by someone's force and suddenly find themselves besides such a person. Often they do not take offense at the sarcastic jokes made in their own address, as they also contain an element of force, may even perceive this as a hidden compliment. Respond to this sarcastically as the situation in principle implies he needs to reply with something for it. However, being drawn to strength and constantly going in the same direction, sooner or later he may actually reach it, and not just try to discover and obtain it. Sometimes they may try to provoke someone to use their force, for example, offer to arrange a tournament in arm wrestling. 

Te
This person easily believes in facts and figures, often turn a deaf ear to everything but these. Keeps to places where he knows what to do in every situation. Suggestible by the external order of things, which is often the order that was in place during his upbringing: the political system, social norms, etc. Reacts sensitively to social changes: "God grant you do not live in an era of change." Always moves in the direction of highest order and carefully avoids chaos, is inspired by this order and worries that in future it might change. In this regard, may gravitate towards work in the military, which has the force of statute. It is important to him that the environment is always organized in accordance to rules and laws that he is accustomed to, that this order does not contradict the facts of objective reality. It is also important to know who should be in what position, what needs to be done, what documents must be collected, for what purpose, where they should be submitted, what is the correct way to fill them out. Feels most comfortable in situations where there is only one interpretation of correct action, without any admixture with elements of subjectivity: "in this such case, this should be done". Knowledge of the facts of the situation often replaces true understanding of the underlying problems. Understanding becomes superficial, simply a collection of surface data and statistics, laws and regulations. He does not like long and detailed explanations, will immediately interrupt and say: "So what is this in actuality?". He wants to get a working solution or order right away, not the rationale behind it. For example: "2x2=4." This is an already established rule. Likes terminology, you can sometimes talk to him only using some accepted terms and this will be sufficient. Does not like those who destroy the norms of behavior, for example, those who break the chain of command. Especially gets influenced by the facts that he sees with his own eyes or can touch with own hands. Thus he can fall victim to scams that provide specious claims and facts, especially if the scam is done out in the open ("simple dexterity of hands and no tricks"). 

Si
These sociotypes always move in the direction of places where there is physical comfort and constancy, pleasant sensations, and cannot deny themselves in this. Where they are physically comfortable, such places are good, even if they are very expensive. Love fine food, massage, rubbing. Having found one place where they feel comfortable, such as a restaurant - could go there for dinner across town. Avoid places which lack all of his needed physical facilities. Food lovers, slaves to their preferences and habits. If they have a sweet tooth, will consume sweets by kilograms. Often determines the state of their physical being by the words of others, easily suggestible by this. Sometimes can try to recreate at home the elements of the place where they felt most comfortable physically. Quickly become accustomed to the "good" and this becomes their weakness in the future - without it they cannot endure. Suggestible by authorities on issues of health - if he is told that he needs to have something treated, he will easily believe it. In this context, can fall prey to "snake oil physicians". May forget to eat on time or to take medicine, to sleep, thus are in need of caring parents or spouses.


----------



## raenyx (Dec 18, 2014)

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*I have ADHD. This tends to make me act on occasion fairly extroverted and very perceiving-y. It means most of my childhood is basically useless as a reference point to what my MBTI is because I acted absolutely nothing like I do now. I’m medicated for it (daily time-release Concerta; tends to wear off around 7:00 or so) but it still affects my study habits, social skills, etc. 

I’m a female teenager, currently very stressed about finals and using these forums as my primary form of procrastination. 

Also, I have done an unhealthy amount of introspection and I don’t know even remotely who I am anymore. 


*2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
*Definitely the first one, with the water and sky. I like it because it’s… huge. It’s tranquil, beautiful, deep, magical. The kind of place you just want to go to and think about everything in. It’s a dark, endless beach, with calm water reflecting faint light from the setting sun. Stars provide a backdrop for grey streaks of cloud and the shimmering northern lights. It also, evidently, has the side effect of making my sentences somewhat embarrassingly poetic, and I have an urge to delete what I just wrote but hey, we gotta have the authentic experience here. 

*3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
*I’m pretty bored with the world as it is. I’m much more interested in fictional worlds or the various universes I’ve created in my head (and done nothing with because all of my external creative talents fall a few lightyears short of what’s going on in my head and I want to do my worlds justice). I’m capable of studying or doing routine work and I don’t particularly mind it, but I often have trouble staying focused if there are distractions around. 


*4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
*I wish I was self-disciplined. Like, 100% absolute control over myself. I wish I was more private, because I frequently share things about myself and regret it afterwards. I wish I was like… mysterious, I guess? Also more intellectual and cerebral. More selfless. 

I never, ever want to be… well, an ESTP. (This is a personal thing; nothing against you ESTPs out there). Probably because of my experiences with ADHD fucking a lot of things in my life up, I basically hate Se with a raging passion. I frequently have a desire to detach myself from all “selfish pleasures” and like, eat celery and dirt and exist as a metaphysical concept. (@self: ???) I don’t know. There is a very big disconnect between my mental and external state so this doesn’t really actually manifest. I spend my weekends watching TV all day and eating microwaved food, but I feel like I would be happier on a core level if I spent it meditating or learning or even just thinking. Like, watching TV makes me happy, but not on a deeper level.

In other words: If I had the option to become a Jedi, the whole giving up of personal desires and pleasures to become a part of something bigger would appeal to me more than the whole badass telekinetic enforcer of space justice thing.

(Also, I would never want to be someone who was apathetic. I will always care. About everything.)


*5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
*Despite my admission that I share things about myself too much, nobody really knows the extent to which I despise everything about letting go and a lack of self control. (The secrets I share are usually like, single sentences that slip out, rather than deep personality musings). Because I hate to show weakness and be pitied, people probably think I’m more easygoing than I actually am. I'm probably perceived more extroverted than I actually am, because my need to recharge and preference for my inner world is less visible than my ADHD's tendency to make me talk loudly and be more oblivious to others.

*6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.
* 1. Sacrifice —> I find meaning in altruism and selflessness. 
2. Belonging —> It’s very important for me to be a part of something, whether it be a community or “something bigger”. I want to be with people who I connect with and have things in common, where we can be united.
3. Heroism —> I love heroes. I want to be one.
4. Discipline —> Talked about in-depth above. Ties in with my ADHD.
5. Making a difference —> I want to have impact - if not on the world, even just on the people around me. I don’t want my life to pass without having touched others.
6. Empathy —> Empathy is something I think the whole world needs more of. I’m intensely in-tune with the feelings of people around me and I would never want that to change.
7. Selflessness —> sacrifice, etc
8. Transcendence —> I want to become a part of something bigger. I _need_ to. (re-examining the list I feel like this should be up much higher, but oh well). 
9. Altruism —> I don’t actually believe true altruism exists, but the closest human approximation of it is important.
10. Intensity —> To have something be so integral to you it fills up your entire being; it’s also probably the most compelling personality trait for me to see in others.
11. Fascination —> intellectual stimulation based on ideas and concepts
12. Impact —> ties in with making a difference
13. Open-mindedness —> i’m very nonjudgmental; the world needs to open its mind


*7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
*I’m hesitant about new situations. In unfamiliar environments full of unknown people I tend to stick to the sidelines and not draw much attention to myself. If possible, I usually plan out my actions if I don’t know what to do. If I’m with other people and I don’t have any idea how to proceed, I’ll usually defer to whomever seems the most like they know what they’re doing and focus on making sure everyone’s OK. 


*8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
*Best example of a stressful situation was when I was with some other students coming back from Quito after a school-organized trip. We had 2-hour international layover in Miami, which was shortened to a 1.5hr layover after our flight coming in was late. About halfway through, about half of the students had to split off from our teacher/organizer after there was some complications with passports. None of us had any idea what to do and we were very short on time. I followed what the airport people told me to do but I still had doubts that it was what we were supposed to be doing. It was so stressful that I had to calm a 9th grader down from a small panic attack. 

In situations like that I am 200% more comfortable being told what to do (I didn’t trust in the airport workers because I didn’t feel like they understood our situation or were thinking much about it at all), but if I become the Responsible Party in a situation I do try and hide my panic and step up to help others. I’m uncomfortable directing people if I don’t know what to do, but I’ll try to comfort them. 


*9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
* If I’m comfortable around people then I tend to be looser and talk more, which then ends up in me hating myself and the situation usually becomes less enjoyable. I mean, I don’t know. “Enjoyable situation” is a pretty vague term. I’m happy when talking to someone on my own wavelength. I’m happy while being in control of myself, whether it manifests in being studious and productive, resisting an impulse, etc. I’m very happy when immersing myself in fictional universes by watching TV or reading, though I always feel somewhat discontent after I have to re-enter the real world.


*10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
*In terms of one-on-one relationships, there are four kinds of friendships I like. 

The first one is a very mental connection, and time is spent discussing ideas and theory, hypothetical scenarios and how they would actually manifest, suggestions for solving world problems. Examples of topics: what kind of superpowers we would have, the Fermi paradox, what personality type fictional characters are, which functions correspond with being interested in the MBTI, the meaning and symbolism of fictional characters, how best to approach sexism in the workplace… Basically, anything except what’s happening. Depending on how close we get it’s not like we never talk about issues in our lives, but the basic structure is based on ideas.

The second one is kind of odd - I like hanging out with people on different power levels than me. This can mean people who are either older or younger, or with people who I strongly look up to… I way overanalyze social interaction and it frequently means that balanced relationships stress me out because there aren’t roles to fill. I’m much more comfortable either looking up to people or having a defined position of a mentor/being the one looked up to. When talking to people equal to me I never really know how to be respected but not overly domineering, empathetic and accommodating but not submissive… So close relationships like that that aren’t based on ideas/not-real things can be hard. 

Third one is just casual friends. Talking about whatever’s happening in the world. I never get particularly close to these people, though I do like them. I just get bored after a while of prolonged conversation.

Honorary fourth category is people who like the same TV shows/movies/books etc as me. Cause then it doesn’t really matter if I connect with them, the subject is whatever media we’re talking about.

I dislike large groups in general, though idea jamming and analyzing theories can be just as fun in groups if everyone happens to have similar wavelengths. 

*11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
*I see people as inherently good, I guess, but those who end up far on the “bad” side often can do more harm than those in the equivalent position on the good side. It would only take one evil scientist and a bottle of grey goo (or more realistically, one corrupt politician and the nuclear launch codes) to destroy the planet, but fixing things takes years of effort.

I don’t really think that most customs and traditions hold any value outside of on a personal level; if someone finds comfort in tradition then that’s good as long as they keep an open-minded perspective on things. I personally can find tradition comforting, I suppose, but I think in general “traditional views” end up in society stagnating. 

I think empathy as a value is incredibly important, which manifests mainly in my strong beliefs towards human rights. My general (heavily simplified) philosophy is “do whatever you want as long as it doesn’t harm anybody else.” Because I don’t think that humanity where we are now is capable of self-governing without dissolving into chaos, we need laws and rules. Not necessarily our current laws and rules, which I think are very flawed, but just in general I think humans need direction from a higher power (ideally a democracy).


*12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
*I don’t hold any inherent respect for authority. Not any more or less than I do with anybody. I’m critical of the police or anyone who holds power over people in that way. Basically, I defer to authority until they give me a reason not to; for instance, I think most politicians are corrupt and capitalism as it is now is inhuman, so I don’t respect them or the system. 


*13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 
*This is an… odd question. I definitely like order more, but chaos tends to follow me around? My workspace and room is usually very cluttered but certain things I keep meticulously organized. Order is things being arranged so there is always at least one clear path to take (and ideally more), chaos lacks that path. 



*14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
*I fear living a life without meaning, going through life without finding _something_ - a calling to believe in fully, a person to commit to unconditionally, a subject to be dedicated to entirely - that gives me a purpose. I’m afraid that I’m capable of living shallowly, watching TV and doing work and having casual friends, without any depth.

That affects me because I’m always seeking that kind of perfection. I end up jumping from field to field because I can’t find one that I could see myself spending the rest of my life doing. I was raised atheist but I’m very attracted to religion. I don’t think I’m capable of believing in a higher power like that, but I am certain that I would be happier if I did. 



*15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
*I desire self-control and a deeper meaning. The self-control and discipline thing stems probably directly from my ADHD. The deeper meaning thing is because I feel like there is something missing from the core of my life and all I need is one thing to fill it. Just a single, unconditional, absolute thing. Could be a romantic or platonic soulmate, a job, a mission. Like, nearly Batman’s obsession with ridding Gotham of crime level of dedication. 


*16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*I am most energized by discussions of theories, ideas, concepts. And example: I was talking with my sister last night about this scenario where two engineers create a computer with infinite processing power and they insert the parameters of the beginning of our universe into it and fast forward to the present day, where they see images of themselves on the computer screen with the same computer because the computer can predict things that accurately. Amazed by this, the scientists decide to see what would happen if they changed just one thing in the simulation, and typed in the parameters to put a solid grey cube into the room. The scientists on their screen did the same. They watched as the simulated engineers turned around, reacted with surprise, etc when the hairs on the back of their own necks stood up, and they turned around to see an identical cube in their room. The idea here is that they themselves are a simulation of a computer with infinite processing power: because every situation pre-cube is exactly the same, an infinite number of simulations produced by whatever computer is at the very top had the exact same idea to put a grey cube in the level below them. We then began talking about how the top level and the first level of simulation would diverge, and if the second level put another cube in the level below them nothing would happen in their world and they would diverge from all of the levels below them, and the same would happen in the third, fourth, etc level and eventually each level would gain independence as a universe… 

I explained that really poorly but basically, I felt incredibly energized by discussing that concept and its implications and feel the same while discussing similar things. Like, the refinement of ideas and discussion of theory. Especially if it’s with someone who I am on exactly the same wavelength as (like with my sister). 

I also get energized occasionally when I’m creating worlds in my head, and it’s like all of my brainpower is dedicated to these ideas to the extent where I literally lose complete track of time and stop noticing my surroundings and am incapable of talking to other people at all. I feel like my brain is in overdrive, and it’s exhilarating. 

I’m drained by excessive shallow social interactions in groups, and the bigger the group the more draining it is. 


*17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.
*Labels are very important to me, and I seek them out to get a better understanding of my own personality. I’m leaning towards INFJ still for my type, because my attraction to the metaphysical and seeking absolutes(Ni), empathy and human focus (Fe), enjoyment of systems and logic (Ti), and hatred of all things Se (inferior Se). But, I’m certainly not sure so who knows. INFJ also appeals to my the most and it’s probably the thing I’d most like to be, which could be warping my perspective. 

A repost of the post I made about my results for various function tests: “First one I got ENFJ, with well-developed Fe and moderately-developed other functions, the next three most developed of which were Ni, Ti, and Ne. Second one I got strong tendencies towards Fe and Ti, and a mediocre (40%) tendency towards both Ni and Ne. Third I once again got heavy Fe, Fi, and Ni, with mediocre Ne/Te/Ti.”



*18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?
*My interests include: psychology, linguistics, cryptography, physics, chemistry, writing, film. I’m very, very attracted to the idea of heroism and self-sacrifice. In group projects I tend to take the lead because I usually have a strong vision of how I want it to turn out, but I’m somewhat uncomfortable taking charge and giving other people directions. The people I identify with the most tend to be ENxPs and INxJs. The types that annoy me the most are either ISTJs or ESTPs; ISTJs and their tendency towards people-policing and traditional values annoy me more, but ESTPs seem a more deep and personal reflection of all of the things I hate about myself. I have difficulty connecting on an emotional level to people with higher Fi. I’m very all-or-nothing when it comes to watching TV - I either watch a couple episodes and stop or marathon it for a season a day until I’m finished.

That took me a while to finish, sorry.


----------

